# aluminum trim on laminate how to adhere



## kcook6355 (Jul 26, 2007)

we have aluminum strips that we have to adhere to the laminate counters cant get them to stay cant use screws hot glue is not working what to do, please help


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

*aluminium*

How about a pocket screw method. You will have to use a pilot hole.

Self tapping screws should go into alumium ok.

let us know how you get on.

johnep


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 30, 2006)

What types of adhesives have you tried, just the hot glue? Maybe the laminate adhesive or an auto trim adhesive.

i made some table for a fifties themed diner a few years back. They had the bright red lam, with a chrome edging. I used lam, adhesive and these nice little chrome headed nails. Worked well.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

I''d use calls ... lots of Clamps and some Gorrilla glue or Epoxy to do it...... IIRC the Furniture place I worked at used Epoxy for the Aluminum inlays on the Huge Conference tables we did.


----------

